# ZENITH SERIES ll 13X7 COMPLETLY BRAND NEW SET WITH TOOL



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

*13x7 ZENITH SERIES ll STRAIGHT LACE WHEELS NEW $2400*

ZENITH SERIES ll 13X7 COMPLETLY BRAND NEW SET OF 4 WITH TOOL

TRIPLE SHOW CHROME HUBS & BANDS (OUTERS) 

HIGHLY POLISHED STAINLESS STEAL NIPPLES & SPOKES 

WITH MULTI-COLORED,BLACK,RED,OR WHITE CHIPS 

AND CHOICE OF BLACK,BLUE,WHITE OR RED RINGS

$2400.00 + SHIPPING 

PAYPAL, POST OFFICE MONEY ORDER OR CASH ONLY

CAN DELIVER TO BAY AERA,SACRAMENTO OR LA

CALL,TEXT OR EMAIL GARY 916-208-8099

EMAIL [email protected]

CANT ANSWER PM'S TILL AFTER 5PM PERFER CALL,TEXT OR EMAIL






2 BARS WITH RED CHIPS AND RINGS



RING COLORS BLACK ,WHITE,BLUE OR RED

ALSO FOR SALE $35 A SET OF FOUR $5 FOR A 5TH ONE!




CHIP CHOICES

ALSO FOR SALE OG 2.25 ZEINTH WIRE WHEEL OF CAMPBELL CALIFORINA

$180 Set OF 4 BLACK,WHITE OR RED $340 FOR TWO SETS!


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/chipsssssssss.jpg/


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> ZENITH SERIES ll 13X7 COMPLETLY BRAND NEW SET OF 4 WITH TOOL
> 
> TRIPLE SHOW CHROME HUBS & BANDS (OUTERS)
> 
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## FrankE (Jun 8, 2012)

how much shipped to toronto canada?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Q-Vo!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

oh...lordie:worship::fool2:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> oh...lordie:worship::fool2:


LOL

Them mofos are well made.


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wish I had the cash!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who rebuilt them, and are they straight lace wheels with cross lace hubs?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

very nice Gary... do you have a set of x-lace series II's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

2K


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

E.C. ROLO I Will Build You Some Have Any Parts? 

If Not No Problem!

Or I Can Always Change these For A $Price !!!!

Alot Of The Earley series ll's Were Made With Cross Lace Hubs As These Were


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Gary,

I want to thank you for taking the day off from work today and taking the trip down to Los Angeles to check out the 59 Rag for sale in Santa Maria. 

I owe you one bro.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

nice rims


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Gary,
> 
> I want to thank you for taking the day off from work today and taking the trip down to Los Angeles to check out the 59 Rag for sale in Santa Maria.
> 
> I owe you one bro.


el rojo en cinquenta?
y que paso?
si se iso?
como esta el sesenta y uno que tenian con el nueve de venta?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> el rojo en cinquenta?
> y que paso?
> si se iso?
> como esta el sesenta y uno que tenian con el nueve de venta?


Simon el rojo en 50 varos. 

Tenia unos detalles que no me convencieron (uno era que no tenia el cowl tag). 

El 61 esta entero pero es projecto.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Simon el rojo en 50 varos.
> 
> Tenia unos detalles que no me convencieron (uno era que no tenia el cowl tag).
> 
> El 61 esta entero pero es projecto.


CUANTO ERA LO MENOS?
por qur todavia ocupa interior y jalecito no?
yo tengo un 61 rag projecto !!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> CUANTO ERA LO MENOS?
> por qur todavia ocupa interior y jalecito no?
> yo tengo un 61 rag projecto !!


Le falta la parte de abajo del asiento de atras, door pannels, la bomba de agua esta tirando agua y tira gas de algun lugar. El AC no esta conectado y el trim de la ala derecha lo tiene pero no instalado. El freno de emergencia esta desconectado. 

Lo menos que queria era cuarenta y tres.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Lalo it was great to finally meet you I had a great time!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT FOR SERIES II's


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Le falta la parte de abajo del asiento de atras, door pannels, la bomba de agua esta tirando agua y tira gas de algun lugar. El AC no esta conectado y el trim de la ala derecha lo tiene pero no instalado. El freno de emergencia esta desconectado.
> 
> Lo menos que queria era cuarenta y tres.


MUCHA FERIA 
ERA PARA TI?
ESTAS PESADO ED!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Come on guys were are you gonnna find brand new Series ll Zeniths complete with hubs adapters,vovers,tool in the boxes?

I guess I have to put thr on Egay So the whole world can see them!

I have two sets of OG Series ll Cross Lace 13x7 getting redone right now!

Give me afew weeks just dropped off the OG Campbell Stamped Hubs and 3 Bar Swept Kos to the chrome shop on Monday.....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Are these the same ones on craigslist for 2200?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

yes


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

2k


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:scrutinize::wow::drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

2GZEEZZZ:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Ballin


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

crazy how these are still here If i didnt have some already id snatch them up,


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sup with those chips gary??uffin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


>



Is that our shop in the 3rd picture ??? NICE WHEELS


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Dam!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wire Wheel King said:


> Is that our shop in the 3rd picture ??? NICE WHEELS


Looks to be..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

SUPRISE THESE WHEELS STILL HERE!!
TEMPTING!!:ugh:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

SOLD!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

P.S. I will have 2 sets of all chrome Cross Laceed Series ll's on set with 3 bar Swepts $2800 

And one set with 2bars $2500

And about 10 sets of 4 2 Ear Locking KO's $750 in about 2 weeks 


Please no Pm's Untill you see them posted GStyle!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ARE THE WHITE EAGLE CHIPS ALL METAL CHIPS.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Gary,

so one more week and my wheels will be done?

:drama:


----------

